# Tuesdays Cheltenham thread



## KautoStar1 (9 March 2015)

Just setting this live now in anticipation of tomorrow.  I can't wait. 

My predictions for tomorrow are:

Supreme L'Ami Serge
Arkle Vautour
Champ hurdle the new one
Mares hurdle Annie power


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 March 2015)

I will look through the card when I get back from feeding. I only had a quick glance earlier.


----------



## scotlass (9 March 2015)

Arkle - Vibralto Valtat

Champion Hurdle - Hurricane Fly  

(partly just wanting him to win, partly because he's tough as titanium)


----------



## bonny (9 March 2015)

Vautour is a strange choice for the Arkle chase as he's not running in it ! It has to be a one horse race, in fact it's possible to make a case for Mullins to win all the big races tomorrow. Everybody has a chance in the handicaps but it's very hard to pick any horse to beat his big hopes tomorrow.


----------



## KautoStar1 (10 March 2015)

Oh is he not running. He was declared.  Um ok. Will think again. 
Yes I can see all of the Mullins horses winning the big races today but there's no fun in backing a favourite.


----------



## TelH (10 March 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			Champ hurdle the new one
Mares hurdle Annie power
		
Click to expand...

^^^ I'm going with these two


----------



## Mariposa (10 March 2015)

I am completely over excited about today! I've got a few little bets on here and there, but my main ones today: 

Novices Hurdles - Jollyallen 
Arkle - Josses Hill 
Handicap Chase - Theatre Guide (love this horse!) 
Champion Hurdle - I have money on both The New One and Hurricane Fly, but in my heart I really want the Fly to win
Mare's Hurdle - Carole's Spirit (good e/w bet I thought)


Just hope all horses and jockeys come home safely.


----------



## PorkChop (10 March 2015)

Can't wait  Really want Annie Power to win


----------



## Kadastorm (10 March 2015)

I have done an each way accumulator by myself: 

Supreme Novices: Jollyallan
Arkle: Vibrato Valtat
Handicap Chase: Pendra
Champion Hurdle: The New One

BUT, me and my bro went halves on some fun E/W bets as he didn't want to do my accumulator: 

Supreme Novices: LAmi Serge
Handicap Chase: Monbeg Dude
Champion Hurdle: Jezki
Novices Handicap: Thomas Crapper
Arkle Chase: Three Kingdoms

Reckon Annie Power will come home in front too!


----------



## KautoStar1 (10 March 2015)

Didn't the 4 boys look really well up on Cleave Hill. 
Smashing to MM being ridden too.  

So here we go.....


----------



## MyBoyChe (10 March 2015)

Well Im plonked on the sofa, paper and laptop to hand and I can feel the butterflies in my tum starting, really, really love this week   Havent got any favourite bets but would love to see the Fly win today.  Almost off......


----------



## Mariposa (10 March 2015)

Douvan made that look easy!


----------



## KautoStar1 (10 March 2015)

Yes that was a very good performance from Douvan.


----------



## TeamChaser (10 March 2015)

Rich Ricci has some serious fire power - just ridiculous! Douvan, Faugheen, Annie Power, Vautour, Champagne Fever. Lucky guy -  has some bloodstock agent! Douvan another that looks a real potential star


----------



## Mariposa (10 March 2015)

I loved the video of Hurricane Fly going to bite Rich Ricci....made me laugh (sorry!) https://twitter.com/attheraces/status/568017772569108482


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2015)

There's nothing like watching these 2mile chasers fly!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2015)

Un De Sceaux is just phenominal over a fence!


----------



## TeamChaser (10 March 2015)

Very quick from one side to the other. Massive run from Gods Own for local trainer!


----------



## Kadastorm (10 March 2015)

Un de sceaux is pure class! Look at that grin on rubys face. I am not so lucky on the betting front, both races just out of the frame! Damn.


----------



## Mariposa (10 March 2015)

They went SO fast at the first! Two out of two for Mullins and Ruby....!


----------



## frostyfingers (10 March 2015)

Am I being churlish to be slightly uneasy about the potential for Mullins/Walsh to wipe the board?  Did C4 show the RoR parade - friend's horse was in it and I missed the beginning of the programme?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2015)

TeamChaser said:



			Very quick from one side to the other. Massive run from Gods Own for local trainer!
		
Click to expand...

As much as I was in awe of UDS I was willing God's Own just to break the monotony of the Mullins/Walsh bandwagon!


----------



## Mariposa (10 March 2015)

I hope they don't win everything! But his horses really are running well aren't they?!


----------



## KautoStar1 (10 March 2015)

Well they won't win the third race. Lol.


----------



## TeamChaser (10 March 2015)

EKW said:



			As much as I was in awe of UDS I was willing God's Own just to break the monotony of the Mullins/Walsh bandwagon!
		
Click to expand...

My sister used to work for Tom so follow the yard. This could be the start of world domination for Mullins/Walsh ..... which would be a bit dull. Come on TNO in the Champion .... much as I admire Faugheen the machine!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2015)

It swings in roundabouts - a few years ago we were bored of seeing Nichols win everything! The only thing that hasn't changed is Walsh as the jockey. As much as I don't like the man he is shrewd. He must have known Nichols lacked future fire power and saw what Mullins had in his boxes. 

Another year we will see Pipe/Henderson/O'Neil back on top. I would love to say McCain in that bunch but he is just quantity over quality at the moment.


----------



## Mariposa (10 March 2015)

Oh I feel sick to my stomach waiting for The Champion Hurdle. I hope The New One and The Fly come home in front!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2015)

I'm on Artic fire each way lol! He always runs consistently well just behind the best of the best!

Faugheen is one hell of a horse! Though I do think I Artic Fire had been a touch closer the whole way he may have given him more of a run for his money!


----------



## Kadastorm (10 March 2015)

Mullins really is on fire at the moment. Gutted as once again mine were just out of the frame. Oh well! Well done to them, great first day for them!


----------



## Mariposa (10 March 2015)

Gutted for The New One


----------



## KautoStar1 (10 March 2015)

WOW
Faugheen the Machine.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2015)

Mariposa said:



			Gutted for The New One 

Click to expand...

He is going to be the Neptune Collanges/ Azertyuiop /  Excotic Dancer of his era - any other year he would be unstoppable but has come in at the same time as some phenominal horses!


----------



## amage (10 March 2015)

Arctic fire was a lovely ew bet and delighted for Paul Townend to get a lovely spin round on Hurricane Fly. Nigel Twiston Davies was so standoffish and arsey in his pre race interview it's really put me off him. His horse isn't good enough and he comes across like having a chip on his shoulder about it. maybe i'm very wrong but I never ever thought he was travelling to win it last year yet the Our Conor incident gave them a badly needed excuse. While it may be monotonous with Willie winning all the time (and however monotonous it is in Cheltenham try being in Ireland where it's a daily occurence) but at least Willie is always very grateful and unassuming about it.


----------



## frostyfingers (10 March 2015)

NTD is always a bit like that - remember when he said he was retiring after winning the National some years ago? I think he's a cranky old sod who takes all criticism very personally.


----------



## Kadastorm (10 March 2015)

Nooooo! Poor Annie power, glad to see her up on her feet and looking none the worse though. Gutted!


----------



## frostyfingers (10 March 2015)

Ouch, looked as though she took off a stride too early.  Still the same trainer though...


----------



## Mariposa (10 March 2015)

Jesus that was horrible, poor mare. So pleased she was up and on her feet, looked like she just stood off too far.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2015)

I think the speed is the only thing that kept that mare alive!


----------



## TeamChaser (10 March 2015)

Nasty fall, thank God she looks to be none the worse. Love Harry Fry's filly Bit of a Puzzle - tough as anything!


----------



## Mariposa (10 March 2015)

I feel emotionally drained! Cracking day's racing! I've taken tomorrow off so I can watch it properly, not sat pretending to do work while I have Channel 4 live on my computer! Setting a very bad example to my team!


----------



## Clodagh (10 March 2015)

Maiposa - I ran into the staff cantten every 30 minutes to watch the racing today. I booked holiday for the rest of the week. Can't wait!


----------

